
Start-up Metrics that Matter - sant0sk1
http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/start-up-metrics-that-matter/
======
kakooljay
Slides are here (PG warning in effect lol) [http://carsonified.com/blog/web-
apps/start-up-metrics-that-m...](http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/start-
up-metrics-that-matter/#theslides)

11 & 12 explain the AARRR / pirate model... Great references (slide 20) too -
thx

